# Combined Ante Natal Clinic



## hyper-Suze (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have my first combined ante natal clinic tmoz(as the title suggests! LOL)

Just wondering if anyone can shed light on what generally happens at this appointment. I don't quite know what to expect and am slightly scared!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 13, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have my first combined ante natal clinic tmoz(as the title suggests! LOL)
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can shed light on what generally happens at this appointment. I don't quite know what to expect and am slightly scared!



Gah, I've just lost a reply. 

Depends a bit on whether you've seen a community mw yet, and whether they've filled in your handheld notes. My first trip to the diabetes mw was fillig in my diabetes-specific handheld notes (so lots of questions!), getting forms for bloods and she booked me an early scan. Clinic appointments in general are bp/weight/height (first one) /urine (always need a sample), consultant (diabetes and obs together here) then if needed bloods, dietician, diabetes mw and scan. 

You might get booking bloods unless already done, and an early scan - how far along are you now?

Hope it goes well - clinics can be, in my experience, a bit chaotic - lots of GD patients as well as a few T1/2s!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 13, 2012)

*update*

3 HOURS!!!!!

Went with a full bladder, just incase of a scan, wasnt wanting to get hopes up incase of disappointment. 

After an hour waiting with a full bladder, I was ready to burst. 
Turns out we were having a scan....Whoohoo!!!

Amazing to see the little pulsing heart beat away. Amazing.
Couldn't see much more but well worth the full bladder!!

Saw the dsmw and the dsn, the consultant and the obstetric consultant. I have never felt soooooo important!

My HBA has come down again and I am overwhelmed that this is now 47mmol which is 6.4%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monkey - my sonographer reckons I am 7 and half weeks, which I am a little gutted about as I had worked out or so I thought, a little further along...ooh well at least the heart is beating nice and strong!

Already have the drive to be well controlled but it certainly isn't fading now!!

I love  my baby bump...soooooooo much!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely news Suze


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2012)

Great news all round Suze!

And you saw your jumping bean, Yee Hah !!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 14, 2012)

Woohoo - all excellent news! Are you feeling a bit more supported now?@ 

Fab hba1c news too, that's a brilliant jump. 

And we must be due about the same time now - they won't give me a proper edd til my 12w scan, but working to about 28 Jan for now. 

Feeling any better this week? I'm ok tilabout 4pm then it goes downhill fairly rapidly, eugh. Ah well. I do know it was much better by 12w last time, so clinging to that!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 6, 2012)

All sounds good Suze. I am 8 weeks along and found out other day my average is 6.4 now too!! It takes a lot of disapline doesnt it! but certianly worth it. I go to the diabetes preganacy unit at my hospital every two weeks, theres always hours of waiting but like you say they do make you feel looked after. Only thing I kinda feel dissapointed with is that because I have consultant led care at the hospital I only get to see my midwife approx 3 times in my pregnancy (last week) at 14 weeks and again after 22 she said. She wont be at the birth either so I dont get the opportunity to bond with my midwife much but at the end of the day we're being looked after well & I guess thats what matters in the end. Great you got to see little ones heart, it must have been v exciting! I have to wait for until Sept 3rd until my first scan-cant wait! take care x


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 6, 2012)

PS Hows your sickness now?


----------

